# The Polaris Slingshot



## Xue Sheng (Jan 8, 2015)

Polaris Sling Shot - Polaris

Driving the Polaris Slingshot, the grown-up's 173-hp trike


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 8, 2015)

looks beautiful


----------



## Instructor (Jan 9, 2015)

These remind me a lot of the old RQRiley Kit vehicles, everything old becomes new:  XR3 Plug-In Hybrid A Three-wheeled 125-mpg - 225-MPGe Hybrid Vehicle You Build From Plans


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 9, 2015)

Nice. Makes the Reliant Robin look like washing liquid bottle. Imagine the Top Gear boys, especially Hammond, will review this at some point.


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't get it.  Is it a cool factor thing?  Other than the "new" factor, what are the practical benefits over purchasing a car or a motorcycle?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 9, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Nice. Makes the Reliant Robin look like washing liquid bottle. Imagine the Top Gear boys, especially Hammond, will review this at some point.



It is probably a little more stable than the Reliant Robin too 






And I would like to see a Top Gear Review of the Polaris


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2015)

I think the guys on top gear would pan it bigtime.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 9, 2015)

Steve said:


> I think the guys on top gear would pan it bigtime.



They tend to pan all American made cars...and I generally agree


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2015)

I think this is little more than a geeky toy for hipsters.  My prediction is that it will go the way of the segway.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 9, 2015)

Steve said:


> I don't get it.  Is it a cool factor thing?  Other than the "new" factor, what are the practical benefits over purchasing a car or a motorcycle?



Insurance for a three wheel vehicle is cheaper as far as I know. Never owned a car, but I think that is it. I know Robin owners benefit from a lower premium. A lot were owned by bikers for the winter months.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 9, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> They tend to pan all American made cars...and I generally agree



Not all of them. Although it is usually Hammond that likes them. James May just likes NASA, and Clarkson, well he's just Clarkson lol.


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Insurance for a three wheel vehicle is cheaper as far as I know. Never owned a car, but I think that is it. I know Robin owners benefit from a lower premium. A lot were owned by bikers for the winter months.


You might be right over there in the UK.  But, I don't know whether it would be cheaper in the USA.  Looking at the Robin, I'm pretty sure these aren't even considered street legal over here. 

But even if they were, I'd question whether the open cockpit and lack of a windshield would put it in a cheaper rate category as the fully enclosed Robin.  Typically, a coupe will be less expensive to insure than a convertable.  

For $20,000 you could get a Ford Fiesta ST (which top gear loved, IIRC) that would be a fun ride.  Or the base model Fiesta for $12k that would put you in the lowest insurance rate category (and also comes with a heater ) 

As I said, the only thing I can think of that would be a draw is its inherent uniqueness.  In every feature/benefit category I can think of, there are other machines that do it better for cheaper.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 9, 2015)

Steve said:


> For $20,000 you could get a Ford Fiesta ST (which top gear loved, IIRC) that would be a fun ride.



Yeah they are. Been around a certain road doing a certain amount of speed  The Focus RS though. Not sure what the insurance premiums are like in the US, but over here they are groups. Any factory modifications tend to dump drivers further down the groupings.

Talking of which, is the US version of Top Gear still going. Thought Rutledge Wood was well funny.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 9, 2015)

Steve said:


> I think this is little more than a geeky toy for hipsters.  My prediction is that it will go the way of the segway.



That's what I thought about this too






But the darn thing is STILL around.... but for the record... I don't think the Polaris will last....


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2015)

Xue, what is that?   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 9, 2015)

Steve

That's a Can-Am Spyder and they are all over my area of the country


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 9, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> Steve
> 
> That's a Can-Am Spyder and they are all over my area of the country



Yes, I have heard of that. Clarkson did a piece on this on Top Gear. Very limited connection on my mobile. Will try to find a vid at work. Pretty certain it got slammed though. Mmm, maybe we are kind of awful, us Brits


----------

